# First-Light Liberator



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody have one? How do you like it? I came across one NIB on ebay and got it for $100 shipped...sure beats $200, so I figured why not. Should have it by the weekend.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

well i've had time to play around with it and i'd definately recommend it...especially for the price i got mine for. it's not as annoying on my hand as i thought it might be in fact after a few mins i don't even pay it attention. it comes in handy in a few ways and now i keep it on me. use it when i take the puppy out after dark, checking oil with it is easier than my old mini mag, and it's plenty bright enough on the brightest setting. now all i need is rechargable 123 batteries.


----------

